# Are rating annomous? Both ways?



## MRVEGAS711 (Sep 27, 2015)

Just curious.....do I know what a individual passenger rates me? Does he or she know what I rate them. Forr instance I'm waiting for a chick 8 minutes to finish her nails. I give her the ride and want to rate her 2 stars. But...does she know this and will 1 star me?


----------



## FusaichiPegasusK (Sep 17, 2015)

From my understanding, pax can't see their average rating unless they request it from Uber or a driver tells them.


----------



## Moo Moo (May 11, 2015)

MRVEGAS711 said:


> Just curious.....do I know what a individual passenger rates me? Does he or she know what I rate them. Forr instance I'm waiting for a chick 8 minutes to finish her nails. I give her the ride and want to rate her 2 stars. But...does she know this and will 1 star me?


Unlike Uber drivers who have rate their riders immediately end the end of a ride before they can go online to accept their next ride, Uber riders do not have to rate their rides until before they request their next Uber ride which can be the next day, the next week, or next month. What this means is if your rider has taken her first Uber ride with you, and all she has to do is email Uber for her rider rating. If she knew her rating was 5.0 before you drove her and you rated her 1 or 2 stars after you drove her, and she emailed Uber for her rating, then she would know her rating is now 3.0 (5.0 +1 = 6, 6/2 = 3.0) or 3.5 (5.0 + 2 = 7, 7/2 = 3.5). It does not matter how many rides the rider has taken since become an Uber account holder, if the rider notices their rating has dropped, then they can guess their last driver gave them a low rating.


----------



## xUberEmployee (Sep 29, 2015)

MRVEGAS711 said:


> Just curious.....do I know what a individual passenger rates me? Does he or she know what I rate them. Forr instance I'm waiting for a chick 8 minutes to finish her nails. I give her the ride and want to rate her 2 stars. But...does she know this and will 1 star me?


Hi MRVEGAS711,

Uber ratings are anonymous on both sides. So the driver doesn't know who gave a 1 or a 5 and the rider doesn't know either. Drivers can see their overall rating through the app while riders have to email Uber support to see their rating. While it's possible to mathematically do what Moo Moo suggested as a rider, it seems highly unlikely a rider would go that far just to figure how what the driver rated them after every single trip and then decide to rate the driver in kind. Most riders do not know / care about their ratings in general. So I think you should feel to rate freely!

Good luck!


----------

